# fishing in the Wye river



## dafishinladee (Sep 18, 2007)

Went out Saturday evening, it started out a little slow... but it picked up. Caught lots of Spots & Perch 8"+. My friend caught 10 Croakers all within 30 minutes - none less than 16". He found a hunny hole! :fishing: Me? well.... I kept catching Jumbo Spot & Perch, but I did come away with one Croaker though.  All in all we had a great time - I started to cancel the trip due to the weather... But God provided a great evening & night for fishing. We enjoyed our time with Captain Andrew Wright - the music was the "BOMB". He played everything from Sam Cooke, Johnny Guitar Watson to the Ohio Players & EW&F.  Yep a good time was had by all!


----------



## Laureate2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Great report, and congratulations...good fishing, good weather, and good tunes!!! How can I get a hold of Captain Andy? I go shooting at Pintail Point by the Wye River and I've stayed at the Aspen Institute before. I'm picturing a great weekend of fishing and sporting clays with the Mrs. and some friends. Thanks


----------



## fishin mission (Aug 18, 2008)

where at on the wye ? not looking for exact location just a general 
area ??


----------



## dafishinladee (Sep 18, 2007)

*Wye river- Capt'n Andrew*

Sorry for the lateness of my reply... had some eye problems.....
Captain Andrew can be reached 410-924-1510. Don't know exactly where we were fishing but I think it was near the mouth and also... we could see the bridge lights afar off in the distance. Hope that helps.
Tight lines 2 ya!


----------



## dafishinladee (Sep 18, 2007)

*Wye River Fishing pics*

I added fishing pics to my album - I could not figure out how to post them to a thread...
Check out dafishinladee's album


----------

